# Problems with trigger injection



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi all,

Had my trigger injection last night well as much as I could have but really struggled drawing it up and did lose some.

It was a glass ampoule with a normal gonal f needle and even though I am a trained nurse I found it very hard and started to panic and in the my DH stepped in and did for me however I am now concerned I didnt get enough.

Has this happened to anyone else? and is it possible that they wont be able to do egg collection? Im beginniing to wish that I hadnt started this cycle cos have had nothing but bad luck!!

Thanks in anticipation of your replies

Dawn33


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

As long as you injected some of the drug then you will have enough to do the trick. They wouldn't be able to see on scan but I can remember when a lady didn't take her trigger correctly, we didn't retrieve eggs from one ovary so suspended the egg collection, gave her more hcg and then organised to egg collect again which we did successfully. It's an extreme case but shows you what's possible.
Good luck for tomorrow.

Ruth


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Ruth!

Egg collection went ahead and they got 17eggs out of 26 follies is this about normal?

Anyway I have posted a topic regarding my experience of it cos it wasnt very pleasant at all.

Anyway i must of done my trigger ok

Thanks again


Dawn33 xxx


----------

